
Ask HN: A good book about personal finance? - oakaz
I'm a 25 years old single guy looking for a good, interesting book to learn how to save money.
======
jpgjb
Here are some of my personal favorites:

1) The Millionaire Next Door 2) The Intelligent Investor (must read!) 3) How
to Get Out of Debt, Stay Out of Debt, and Live Prosperously 4) Your Money or
Your Life 5) I Will Teach You to Be Rich (relevant to you at your age) 6) Why
Smart People Make Big Money Mistakes, and How to Correct Them (short and
sweet) 7) The Rational Optimist (not specifically about personal finance but a
great read about behavior)

Hope this helps, and if you ever want to discuss personal finance in more
detail feel free to reach out, love helping!

------
ianmcgowan
A couple of online resources: <http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/>
<http://www.reddit.com/r/frugal>

The simplest possible advice from an old fart is to save 10% of whatever you
make, right now! While you're doing this research, start saving/paying down
debt. You have the magic of compound interest on your side.

As for where, since mutual fund managers are judged against indexes, and most
don't beat them, stashing your cash in a broad index/no-load mutual fund makes
sense to me, and it's what I do. If you think the economy is going to collapse
when your retirement nears (or sooner), then gold, guns and ammo are the
alternative ;-)

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/richardfinger/2013/04/15/five-
re...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/richardfinger/2013/04/15/five-reasons-your-
mutual-fund-probably-underperforms-the-market/)

~~~
oakaz
thanks

